# Carbon Express® Introduces A New Carbon Arrow



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Just wait until you see what they have done with the CXL and Linejammer shafts! Very responsive to user needs!!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Where are Carbon Express arrows made again?


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

They are made in The Republic of Korea, South Korea.

Where are televisions made? and most electronics?

CE shoots great. If they work for my bow I will shoot them.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Caht8r,
Open the hood of your car and take a close look at the electronics, where are they made? Then go into your closet and read the labels on your clothes, where are they made? Shall I go on...... Carbon Express puts alot of sponsorship money into major archery events which benifits everyone in our sport, why should you have any issues here? 
You should shoot what works best for you, I do. I have found that Carbon Express arrows shoot the best out of all arrows I have used. I will continue to shoot them and support your decision to shoot what ever brand you like.
Questions?

Good shooting!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

How many North Americans does it keep employed?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Cath8r,
I see you are from Canada, I take it you shoot a Champion bow? How many jobs do you support at home?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Just a thought ..........*

 
the new Maxima shafts are awful purdy !!!

If they shoot as good as they look then Carbon Xpress has a winner ..........  

Regarding where they are made .......... well thats a different game ........  

If you like it ......... shoot it ............ if it improves your game ........... use it ................  

If the "best bow" in the world was made "offshore" would you not buy it


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

pintojk,
Well said.......


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I shoot a mathews bow built in Wisconsin, A Ford ranger assembled in Tenesee (I think) with engine parts cast in Windsor Ontario by MY UNION brothers (Local 200), Gold Tip and Easton arrows, etc. etc. I do what I can to supprt the North American economy. I realize that I have a choice as a consumer to spend my money where I feel It can do the most amount of good. People who work in North America can make enough money to live and hopeful be able to purchase a Ford product and keep myself and hopefully THOUSANDS of other Ford employees employed in good paying jobs and REGULATED WORKING CONDITIONS. Thats my point. I think if people are given a chance to see what the power of the dollars they spend can do, they'll choose the option that will help keep them and their neighbors employed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2004)

didnt someone do cross weave a year ago(x weave)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes I think it was Carbon Force (PSE) , I beleive they are both made by the same company (DooSung)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

*PSE arrows*

Everybody on the PSE forum thinks they are made in Tucson, az. All I know is they are the dustiest arrows to work with out of the box. You would think they could hose them down a bit.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

can anybody post a pic of the new cxl or do i have to beg (crying included) my dealer to let me go with him to the ata show.....


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I just got some 2005 Linejammer 250's. 7.5 gpi, lighter spine and came with Beiter nocks. After shooting them for 1 afternoon, I can tell you the improvements they made will please everyone (Carbon Express shooters) 
Hooter Shooter testing will take place this weekend, I'll post the results.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*BAADude .................*

don't they shoot great !!!

Got mine over 10 days ago, fletched them with NAP Quickspin vanes and POW ....
Tuned like a dream ...........

The 250 spine is way more user friendly than the old 350's ..........


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

No Thanks!!!!!!!
I agree with cath8r. I have already lost one job to a foreign country. I try to support products made here in this country by my fellow citizens, especially my Archery Equipment. We have enough great products made here that I don't have to send more of my hard earned cash overseas. Gold tip & easton for me.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Me Too*

Got to go with Cath8tr on this one. Yes, I am a conservative Republican, but I damn sure don't support our border policy with Mexico and US trade concessions to the Europeans, Koreans, Japenese, etc. I also think offshore plants and outsourcing are killing the middle class and building a society of the haves and have nots. We are expected to be the benefactors of the world while the world slowly slits our economic throats. Other than that, everything is cool.
Jbird


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

Exspected to be the benefacters of the world. What a lot of crap we should all help each other out anyway [with in our means]No one is expected to. America is full of muli racial cultures.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Huh?*

Not sure I am reading you on that reply. What I am talking about is like our recent response to the latest major disaster. We commit to donating 35 Million dollars and get critisized for being chinzy. So now we are going to give 350 Million. We are fighting a multifront war on terrorism which most of the world does not take seriously while our dollar is sliding against other world currencys. Why don't the people in that area like Japan and China pick up the slack on this latest disaster? Oh well.
Jbird


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

Japan is putting in 640 million dollars


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*It's About Time!*

That's great news.


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

Cool! Anyone know how the weights will compare to the standard CX Series? I think this will be much better than the Radical X Weave. Then again, I'd use Easton aluminum before using PSE arrows ever again.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks like this thread has just turned into one of those "show your love" threads. If you don't like Carbon Express......Thats ok, shoot what ever you like. 
If you want to post a positive thread on what you shoot and how you like it.....go for it! I,m sure someone would like to hear it.
For you guys to keep posting the same negative message on this thread is getting old. Perhaps you should start another thread to beat your chest from high atop your soapbox. However, before starting your thread, take a close look at what you have.....Anyone shooting Canon binos? (Cath8r, was that you on the ASA web site?) Canon has facilities in China, India and other Asian countries that I'm sure support fair working conditions and fully comply with the latest ISO 9001 regulations as well as pay top wages.
How about Japanese ATVs? Do you watch Buckmasters? I'll bet it makes you turn the set off when Jackie gives away an ATV of a commerical pops up during the show....
The list goes on and on so why don't you guys just get over it! If you feel a need to continue, start another thread and have at it (I promise not to read your thread)

Bruce


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Try the old bend test and they will end up bent like the old ones. Crooked!!! That!, is the main reason as a competitor I would choose GoldTip over the new linejammers or anything else on the market. You have every base covered. Durability, American-made, STraightest on the market, Better weight tolerances, Better components and the best contingency program on the market to help the shooters that choose Gold Tip for their sucess.

The winningest all-carbon for 2004 will continue to dominate 2005 and the future. Better engineering, better material, better quality control!

Any Questions??


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Amen x-cutter!!


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Direct any and all questions to *awingnut*...he is the authority when it comes to their arrows!!!!    I'm an Easton shooter myself!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Amazing how people can take a post about a great new arrow coming out and just grind it into the ground. Guess there is no mention of all the jobs that Eastman Outfitters provides in the US, and that because the arrows are built overseas they have become a tyrannical company. I guess every one needs to sell thei Win and Win, Samick, Yamaha, Merlin, Cartel, Doosung, etc. archery equipment.  I am looking forward to another year shooting Carbon Express arrows, and I wouldn't be shooting them or representing the company if I didn't believe in the product or the company.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm so happy for all of you Goldtip shooters. Good luck next year, I hope you shoot well. Now quickly,... go to the Soapbox! I think there is a new thread out on Osama Bin Laden using foreign made explosives....go get him!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Chrud said:


> Cool! Anyone know how the weights will compare to the standard CX Series? I think this will be much better than the Radical X Weave. Then again, I'd use Easton aluminum before using PSE arrows ever again.



Guess what they are the same arrow made by the same company. PSE has a slightly different spine on theirs on equall sizes CF-200-.424 vs CX-200-.450


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

Great! Maybe I'll give them a look. I'll trust the stronger spine the the CX Series, a lot of complaints lately about weak GT spines.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Chrud,
I have a spine chart that came with my Linejammers if you have a specific question you need answered. You can also PM me.

Bruce


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

No questions about LineJammers, but thanks for the offer Bruce.

I was going to go with Gold Tip, but I don't want to go with 75/95's and 55/75's will be too weak. I used CX200's back with my old bow and they were awesome arrows. Loved the toughness of the Buff Tuff coating.  I don't know if I'd go with one of the "line cutter" arrows for 3D/Target shooting. I do like the specs and price of 3D Selects though.

I don't see a problem with Carbon Express being made outside of the USA. Their company is located in Michigan. Speaking of explosives, anyone see the Carbon Express commercial where Gold Tips explode when hitting the cement wall? CX and CX Terminators don't.

I thought this was a post about Carbon Express. How did Gold Tip and Bin Laden become the focal point?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*We The People?*

We The People?


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

Glad to see they now have Linejammer 250's. Now I can stay at 60lbs and still produce awesome speed at my short DL.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*Churd*

That's great news!!!!
The next time I decide to go shoot a cement wall I'll make sure I'm using CX's.
I'll just use the Gold Tips for unimportant things like tournaments, LOL.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Is it just me or does Gold Tip fall far behind in the spine consistancy department? My local shop stopped selling them for that reason. I have a magazine from about 4 months ago that independently test about a dozen arrows and GT Select were about 3-4X more variation in the spine than the worst arrows tested. If I remember correctly from the article the cheapo super carbon arrows that are $50 a dozen were way better than the $100 gold tips as far as spine consistancy was concerned. Gold Tip's were right on the money as far as straightness goes, but so where all the rest of the arrows. If my memory serves, the Carbon Express and Carbon Tech were tops for Spine consistancy with Carbon Tech being a hair better. I have just never understood what makes some people swear by GT's when every batch I have had always had 2-3 Flyers in them, but then again I guess that's what makes the world go round.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

I got a MAJOR education in 1988 when I bought a new Ford Ranger V-6 with manual 5 speed.

The V6 engine was German and the 5 speed trans was Japanese.

I still buy American when I can but realize that it is not always realistic to do so.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Arn't PSE shafts made by Carbon Express? Or is it coincience they have the same componants and accessories?
Also doesn't Easton get their carbons made offshore as well?
Doesn't buying CE off your local store help your local store owner?
Finally doesn't Korea buy and use American archery products helping keep Americans in jobs?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

After running my first dozen Carbon Express Linejammer 250 arrows through my Hooter Shooter, I am glad to report that all 12 were able to be tuned without any problems (I did have to refletch one shaft but that was a result of building arrows with margarita in hand  ) I also had to take a turn and a half out of my limb bolts to keep them ASA legal. The Beiter nocks fit very tight and are lighter than the old style of Linejammer nocking system. I love'em!


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

Gold Tip has major spine issues, and they sort of just blew it off. Hmm...good 'ole American HONESTY huh.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I have not seen anything on GT spine issues. I can tell you that I do love what Carbon Express is doing and shooters will continue to win using them.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Have Carbon Express give you some solid information on hoe spine affects grouping with current arrows. I have solid tests that give me information that I can post with confidence. I dont BS anyone. I am in the business of helping shooters understand what things are important for accuracy and how to best achieve it. 

Ask Jeff Hopkins if he would shoot Carbon Express. I dont think so! There are a lot of opinions flying around with no solid backbone to them. There are a whole lot more winning going on with Gold Tip than with any other brand of carbon arrow on the market.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Aug 2, 2003)

x-cutter said:


> Have Carbon Express give you some solid information on hoe spine affects grouping with current arrows. I have solid tests that give me information that I can post with confidence. I dont BS anyone. I am in the business of helping shooters understand what things are important for accuracy and how to best achieve it.


X-cutter: have you tested the new CX Maxima shafts? If so, could you give us the results?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

This thread has been beat to death! Some good stuff was being put out but as usual, it got sidetracked by others. In the future, would it be possible for those not likeing a product to go start another thread and tell about their qualities?


----------

